# Calculadora con alu 74ls181



## josecunyer (Abr 16, 2009)

Bueno he visto algunos posts sobre este tema pero no me aclararon mucho.
Estoy simulando con el multisim, y creo que hago lo correcto.
Para hacer la suma me dice el datasheet poner a  L L L H (s3 s2 s1 s0) y despues M low Cn high, entonces pongo los "datos" en a0-a3 y b0-b3, pero no me realiza la suma correctamente, parece como si no detectara el acarreo pues 0001+0001 me da 0001, no entiendo mucho que pasa al igual que no entiendo para que sirven las dos opciones que da la tabla de la alu (active low operands, y active high operands)
Haber si me podeis ayudar.


----------



## ru_klo (Abr 16, 2009)

puede ser que el multisim no simule bien?, probaste con el integrado? por lo que puedo ver en el datasheet las entradas de los operandos son inversas, o sea que 1 (decimal) es 1110 (el inverso de 0001), asi como el resultado y el carry. Proba simular esto 1 + 1 = 2 o sea 1110 + 1110 = 1101

Saludos


----------



## josecunyer (Abr 16, 2009)

bueno ya mejora la cosa, la suma me la hace correctamente pero no se como hacer para que se muestren numeros mayores de 9, necesitaría dos displays pero no se como manejarlo... alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Cesar_8k (Abr 27, 2009)

Necesitas diseñar un circuito combinacional que transformadorrme de binario natural a BCD, esto lo lograr con un sumador y un circuito que detecte cuando el número es mayor que nueve, y al ser esta condición verdadera le sume seis a la entrada; me explico: si entra a tu circuito el 1101 [13 en decimal > 9]---> 13+6=19=00010011. este numero ya puede ser mostrado en displays:    0001   0011   [el 1 y el 3].


----------



## josecunyer (Abr 27, 2009)

si había pensado una cosa así pero el problemas es que no puedo utilizar sumadores. Solo puedo utilizar registros, contadores, etc. pero no CI que hagan operaciones. Había pensado en hacerlo con compuertas logicas estandard pero es demasiado grande...


----------



## Ami Lang (Abr 29, 2009)

Hola ami en mi facultad me encargaron hacer una calculadora con el 74181  alu(suma, resta, division y multiplicacion....)

arme una pero no me funciono... estaba usando un dipswich para agregarle sus entradas, pero me dijeron que ocupaba interruptores de dos tiros(polos, estados)... pero quisiera saber si hay alguien que tenga un diagrama de como lo puedo armar, porque el mio no creo que este bien

gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 29, 2009)

Con dip switches debe funcionar bien... solo recuerda que las entradas y salidas de la 181 son negadas.. asi que todo lo vas a ver alrevez a menos que uses inversores

puedes apoyarte en esta pagina

http://www.geomundos.com/mexico/tecnologia/alu-74ls181_doc_13449.html


----------



## Cesar_8k (Abr 29, 2009)

Con este diagrama te ayudo con suma y resta.... El 181 puede trabajar con/sin entradas negadas...


----------



## Ami Lang (May 3, 2009)

gracias por el diagrama...

no tendras una recomendacion o como podria hacerle para que me sume y me multiplique tambien?...

te lo agradeceria mucho ati o al que me puediera ayudar...

saludos


----------



## envoy01 (Abr 18, 2012)

hola, yo hice algo similar pero basado en estos puntos:

-Los valores s0, s1, s2 y s3 que excitaran a la ALU los tengo guardados en una memoria PROM.
-Los valores que usare en las operaciones aritmeticas (operandos) los excitare por medio de switches lógicos. (el problema es cuando use numeros mayores a 9).

-Para cambiar de  una función (operación) a otra, lo hago por medio de un pulser y un AND conectado tambien a un switch lógico. Todo esto esta conectado a un contador el cual navegará a través de una memoria PROM donde estan guardados los valores s0, s1, s2, y s3.


----------

